# Still Looking To Start Reloading 45LC



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have read the sticky, but am looking for more details. 

I have never reloaded or watched anyone reload, so I know nothing on the subject. 

Does a person need to clean the cases with a tumbler, or just load them up and go again?

What is the benifit of having 3+ manuals as opposed to 1?

Right now I am only looking to load fot one caliber, .45 Colt. I want to be able to shoot more and right now the .45 is to expensive to shoot much. 

I have too many hobbies,IMHO, at this time, to get too far into making this a fine art. I just want to set up to load some basic target ammo and a few hunting rounds. 

Based on the information above, what setup or kit would best fit my needs for what I am wanting to do and give near trouble free performance? 

Please bear with me on the subject. I am more of a hands on person when it comes to learning something new. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I am a total novice, too, so follow my advice with much caution. Others here can correct me and add clarification.

I jumped in whole hog with a Dillon progressive machine. I got roundly criticized on the handloads forum (http://forums.handloads.com/default.asp) for doing that. Most on that forum felt you should always start with a single stage reloading set-up.

The progressive has a lot of things to watch all at once, but is really not that bad, if you follow directions, and don't start off with maximum powder loads.

The Brian Enos forum (http://www.brianenos.com/forums/index.php?act=idx) is a strong supporter of the Dillon presses.

Both forums can give good advice.

Multiple manuals gives you multiple reloading tables to accomodate the different types of bullets, brands of powder, and primers.

The Lyman and Speers manual's both give directions on actually doing the reloading. I haven't seen the ABC's manual, but I'm sure it does the same.

Complaints about single staging (like the Lee anniversary) are that it is slow. You do each round separately, perhaps doing several rounds at one stage, then setting up for the second stage, etc.

The Progressive press allows you to basically run as many rounds as you want, with the press advancing each round to the next stage, while simultaneously starting the next round.

Check this thread for more info: http://www.brianenos.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=51235

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Loading...........*

The progressive presses demand much closer attention, as several steps are done with each pull of the handle. With the single stage press, only one operation is performed, i.e., sizing/decapping, neck expanding, etc. You are less likely to forget a step with the single stage. If, however, you start out with progressive, there is no reason not to, as you have nothing to un-learn.

Cleaning is not really necessary, unless sand, grit, or dirt has stuck to the case.

The simplest, cheapest, bench mounted press will suffice for your needs. Avoid those hand held loaders, they become too tedious after awhile and are tossed aside.

And do invest in a powder scale and powder measure. They are faster and more versatile than the set of powder scoops.

Multiple manuals provide you with more loading data, providing you a choice of more economical loads that one manual may omit.

Stay with a mid-range burning powder, one that takes a fair amount of powder for each charge. This will minimize the possibility of double charging a case.

Bob Wright


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Wandering Man, Thanks for the extra info. 

Bob, by simplest and cheapest, I assume that you mean that a single stage will be fast enough production for what I am wanting to do? I think Lee is by far the cheapest, is there a step up that would be worth the extra cash?

I don't have alot of extra time (or money either) so I like the idea of set and forget on a progressive (if it is like I think it is). 

But, if a single stage can crank out two or three 50 count boxes in an hour, that is enough for two or three rounds of intensive shooting (for me anyway). And it would be cheaper to get set up. 

So, let me see if I have my list correct: 

Press (any kind)

Shell holders and dies for press

Powder measure and Scale

Manual(s)

Bullets, primers, and powder of choice

Cases never require cleaning (unless sand type grit can be seen)

Is this all that I need to look for to get started? 

Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Your requirement to complete 100-200 rounds per hour will require something better than a single stage press. However, as others have already stated, starting with a progressive press can be a challenge due to all the activity going on at once. I would pickup an inexpensive setup initially to aquaint yourself with all of the steps and then look into a progressive presss if you still feel the need for speed.

As a reference, I use a Lee single stage press and complete about 50 rounds an hour. This timeing includes decapping, trimming, cleaning the primer pockets, visual inspection of each case, priming, powder, bullet, and taper crimping. I usually do batches of 100 rounds at a time to minimize time spent switching and setting up between steps.

As for cases needing cleaning, I don't run them through a tumbler, but I do wipe each case with a rag while doing my visual inspection. Purchase carbide dies and you don't have to worry about lubing the cases either.

You might also add some reloading trays to help keep the cases in order during the process.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll see how close funds are whaen it gets closer to time. I just want to be able to spend a half a day on a Saturday and turn out enough ammo to keep me practicing on a regular basis without running out every time I turn around. 

It is kind of like my arrow fletcher. It didn't cost much to have them refletched at a shop, but I had to drive 40 miles round trip to the shop. Now I can repair or or change fletching on my arrows when I need to or want to, but I don't get fancy and do crests, etc. I just keep myself in arrows. 

That is my reason for looking at investing in some reloading equipment.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

More suggestions. First, shop Wal-Mart; I bought my RCBS Rock Chucker kit for $100 *less* than the high end gun shop was selling them for. Even better, shop around for a used press; just make sure it takes dies that are currently available.

Strongly suggest contacting Midway and getting the carbide dies. I prefer RCBS:
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=779320&t=11082005
If you don't like that advice, let me know. I have a set of non-carbide dies I bought second hand, would let them go for less than retail. 

Find local re-loaders and get their advice. They might have old manuals. There's also a company that sells manuals by caliber--they copy the other manuals and you get several versions of the caliber of choice. However, some load data is on-line from some companies, or the data manuals are free.

One pound of powder will do you, and you can find lots of options in .45 cast bullets from different sources. Primers are easy to find as well.

I do my loading in groups of about 300 rounds. I use a 1 pound butter tub to wash them in; dish soap and some shaking occasionally. Let them dry for a day or two, tunble them, and then do the actual loading. If I take my extra time and get the cases ready; primed and belled, then I can do 300 in an hour when I have to really focus on what I'm doing. The prep work takes more than an hour but not 100% concentration. I actually do it to relax from a stressful day at work.

If you're a hands on guy, shop around and talk to folks. You'll probably find used deals and make some friendships.

Leam

addendum. The ABC's of reloading book was okay, but if you get the Lyman handbook and some powder manufacturer's booklets you;ll have most of the same info since you're looking at just one facet of loading--pistols for fun. ABC's covers shotgun, etc, so more info than you need.


----------



## Frank V (Aug 5, 2007)

Ruger 71, whichever press you choose don't ever let anyone tell you you don't need a set of scales. That should be your first purchase. You will use them all your reloading life. Some companys offer starter kits Press,dies,powder measure,case lube,& scales. 
I have both single stage press & a Dillon 550 progressive. I use both. It is probably simpler to start with a single stage press as there are less things to watch. Another good option might be a Lyman turret press. They operate like a single stage, but you mount all your dies in the turret head & rotate it for each die you want to use. Hope you are not too confused now. Good luck go slow,be cautious,stay within reccomended loads in a manual,don't start with maximum loads,& have fun. Frank


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I load in single steps-resize and deprime about 300-400 cases in a night's session. Then, expand in another, prime etc. I keep about a thousand cases of each caliber on hand ready to load.

Then, I'll load several hundred rounds at a sitting, in about an hour.

With a single stage press, you use one die at a time and do one operation.

With progressive, you pull the handle down, dispense powder, start a bullet, etc. before the upstroke of the handle.

The cost of a good press increases with the strength, that is, one that will load say, the .50BMG as opposed to one suitable for short handgun cartridges. The most economical press of a quality brand is good enough for handgun only ammunition.

Bob Wright


----------

